# CableCard and Xfinity On Demand Online



## Crouchback (Feb 7, 2011)

I know that Comcast and Tivo have a deal to begin offering On Demand on the Tivo Premiere sometime in the future, but my question has to do with what is available now; I've searched Comcast's website and other online forums and can't find a definitive answer.

I have a Tivo HD and currently use it only with OTA broadcasts, Amazon, Netflix, etc. I also have a Mac Mini attached to my HDTV. My internet service is via Comcast. 

If I add Xfinity TV to my Tivo HD via two CableCards, will I get full access to Comcast's online On Demand services? Because I have the Mac Mini hooked up to the television that would give me everything the integrated On Demand service would give me with just a little interface inconvenience. Thanks.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

After the announcment nothing has come out. 

Couple of things I would like to know

- Do you require both TV and Internet from Comcast for the service? Only a Cablecard?
- Is the app going to be standalone and require a registration from Comcast similar to Netflix
- Quality of Streaming
- Only TIVO Premiere? Future Q? TIVO HD?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Crouchback said:


> If I add Xfinity TV to my Tivo HD via two CableCards, will I get full access to Comcast's online On Demand services? Because I have the Mac Mini hooked up to the television that would give me everything the integrated On Demand service would give me with just a little interface inconvenience. Thanks.


You only need one M-card, not two. And you can't use VOD on the TiVo itself.


----------



## backell (Jul 18, 2011)

My understanding is that Tivo is going to (and in SF already has) start allowing two way communication on the cablecards allowing for conventional use of On Demand services. 

The first thing to note is that it's not about how many cable cards you have but about two way communication between the card and Comcast. Right now it receives signals from Comcast but doesn't send them. I think the actual question is whether this is a firmware thing or whether you actually need to a different (as opposed to additional) card. If so that might incur a $15.00 cable guy visit fee. 

The other thing that is relevant is how close you come to your data cap limit of 250 GB. If you obtain the On Demand from the website, it's charged to your data account. If it's obtained from On Demand, it goes through your cable service and therefore doesn't count towards your data limit. Therefore if you watch a lot of HD video online, you could benefit from the switch. Otherwise, there's not much difference other than interface.


----------



## backell (Jul 18, 2011)

ghuido said:


> After the announcment nothing has come out.
> 
> Couple of things I would like to know
> 
> ...


I believe the service would be the same as if you were a cable tv customer. I don't think the internet service here is relevant since it's only a cable tv service.

You would need a cablecard, but the question is whether your current cable card would need to be swapped out with a two way device or if it could be updated via a firmware fix.

It would not be "streaming" so that part doesn't matter. It's the same cable that brings your tv into your home.


----------



## Crouchback (Feb 7, 2011)

I think my question is getting lost in the shuffle here, so let me rephrase: if I get Comcast cable television service (the Digital Preferred package), but no Comcast set-top box (DVR or otherwise), do I get full access to Comcast On Demand online?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, you can watch Comcast/Xfinity on-Demand programming *on your computer * (not via the TiVo), including on-demand shows associated with any premium channels (such as HBOGo for HBO).


----------



## Crouchback (Feb 7, 2011)

That's the answer I was hoping for. Thanks.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I should have said "...any premium channels _to which you are subscribed._"


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

backell said:


> You would need a cablecard, but the question is whether your current cable card would need to be swapped out with a two way device or if it could be updated via a firmware fix.


CableCARDS are not directional; there is no such thing as a "one-way" or "two-way" CableCARD. The host device into which the CableCARD is inserted (e.g., set-top box, TiVo, TV) is where any directionality limitation would exist; the CableCARD is simply a separate security device as mandated by the FCC.


----------



## backell (Jul 18, 2011)

Crouchback said:


> I think my question is getting lost in the shuffle here, so let me rephrase: if I get Comcast cable television service (the Digital Preferred package), but no Comcast set-top box (DVR or otherwise), do I get full access to Comcast On Demand online?


Yes


----------



## backell (Jul 18, 2011)

well the important thing is they're starting to roll out the service for Tivo users.

http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/comcast-xfinity-on-demand-coming-to-tivo-premiere-dvrs/

As far as the one way/two way thing I believe that was the explanation given on Comcast's website as to why they don't presently offer On Demand to Tivo users.


----------



## backell (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's the link from Comcast where they explain that they only provide for "one way" communication.

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=3c431193-3527-4e91-9069-7b84d447cf0a


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Yes, you can watch Comcast/Xfinity on-Demand programming *on your computer * (not via the TiVo), including on-demand shows associated with any premium channels (such as HBOGo for HBO).


Not necessarily. In my market, there is some local VOD programming available. However, when I tried to find it on my computer, I couldn't. When I called Comcast to ask about it, I was told it was not available on my computer.

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

What to you get when you go to http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

backell said:


> Here's the link from Comcast where they explain that they only provide for "one way" communication.
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=3c431193-3527-4e91-9069-7b84d447cf0a


What part of "If you prefer to use a CableCARD compatible *retail device* instead of a digital converter from Comcast" makes you think the CableCARD is directional? The "retail device" refers to the TiVo.

If you're still not convinced, read the CableCARD Primer that was created by the folks at Cable Labs: http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/primer/cablecard_primer.html; that's pretty specific about the bi-directionality of the CableCARD itself.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> What to you get when you go to http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?


I get an Xfinity TV page with tabs for Play Now, TV Listings, On Demand, Store, and My TV.

I have a former colleage that has produced some local TV shows that are apparently available on an OnDemand "channel" called "Hoosier TV". I can't find them.

I am speaking from memory here, and the memory is fading, but I believe I have seen them promoted in commercials in the local commercial insertion ads. I think he has also mentioned them on Facebook.


----------

